#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-07
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :-) happy new year!
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, happy new year to you too! \o/
<dpm> :)
<coolbhavi> thanks a lot!
<coolbhavi> btw implemented all the checks of arb into lintian now
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> I'll look to study app armor and generate profiles if time permits
<dpm> cool
<coolbhavi> :-)
<coolbhavi> dpm, ajmitch wendar highvoltage mhall119 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2013-January/002852.html Request you to check and provide feedback :)
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne1 jvrbanac
<cwayne1> heya coolbhavi!
<cwayne1> long time no see :)
<jvrbanac> hey coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> cwayne1, was on vacations :)
<cwayne1> coolbhavi: good :) i hope it went well
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, cwayne1 happy new year to you guys :) yes it really went well as I spent time integrating arb checks with lintian :-)
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, happy new year to you as well!
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, thanks a lot!
<cwayne1> coolbhavi: happy new year :)
<cwayne1> coolbhavi: did you hear anything about that 64bit software center bug?
<coolbhavi> cwayne1, thanks cwayne1 same to you! nopes I'll do a followup today
<freeflying> coolbhavi: ping
<coolbhavi> hey freeflying
<coolbhavi> cwayne1, commented on the bug again
<cwayne1> coolbhavi: thanks, i only brought it up as i had someone emailing me asking why they couldnt install from software center
<coolbhavi> m not sure whether its triggered from portal side while publishing or the USC side.
<coolbhavi> let me see if anyone replies
<coolbhavi> anyone using precise here btw?
<cwayne1> coolbhavi: no but i may have a vm
<coolbhavi> cwayne1, dpm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-review-board/+bug/1080679
<coolbhavi> can anyone running precise take a look at the bug please?
<coolbhavi> hey mhall119 happy new year to you!
<mhall119> thanks coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> :-)
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-08
<coolbhavi> hey ajmitch
<coolbhavi> ping :)
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-09
<coolbhavi> hi ajmitch
<coolbhavi> hi wendar happy that you are applying for MOTU :-)
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> and we are thinking of extending the call for members for a bit longer
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne :-)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: how qualified does one need to be to be an arb member?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, generally a ubuntu developer and an endorsement by an existing ubuntu developer on your work
<cwayne> ah, not sure id be qualified to apply then :)
<wendar> coolbhavi: thanks
<wendar> coolbhavi: and it does seem worth getting highvoltage on now
<wendar> coolbhavi: you can always make another recruiting call later
<wendar> coolbhavi: like, maybe around the next UDS would be good
<coolbhavi> wendar, yes we are really short of staff and we thought maybe extending the call for a week would help but the other way is people are busy :-)
<wendar> coolbhavi: ah yeah
<coolbhavi> just had a talk with alessio he also wants extension for a week so that anyone else interested might apply but I dont think it will be the case
<coolbhavi> atleast looking at the response
<coolbhavi> cwayne, you ll be if you have PPU rights for a package :-)
<coolbhavi> wendar, btw I implemented all the remaining arb checks into lintian
<wendar> coolbhavi: great!
<coolbhavi> its in the ARB contributors PPA now
<wendar> coolbhavi: I saw https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2013-January/002852.html
<coolbhavi> :)
<wendar> coolbhavi: haven't had a chance to try it out yet
<coolbhavi> wendar, no problems :-) feedback at any point is accepted :-) was thinking of UDS to discuss this because face to face feedback works much better I think :-)
<coolbhavi> btw ll have a look at apparmor this weekend and start generating some profiles if time permits...
<ajmitch> coolbhavi: hi
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, pm?
 * ajmitch doesn't mind extending by a week if you think it'll get anyone else
<ajmitch> sure
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-10
<coolbhavi> mhall119, ping
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-12
<coolbhavi> hey wendar
<coolbhavi> ping
<wendar> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> wendar, pm?
<wendar> pm?
<coolbhavi> private message :)
<wendar> ah, ok
<wendar> coolbhavi: did you have a question?
#ubuntu-arb 2013-01-13
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, ping
<ajmitch> coolbhavi: hi
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, should we go ahead with a small informal status update meet here?
<ajmitch> if you wish, though there won't be much to talk about :)
<coolbhavi> because I hadnt had the time to update agenda
<ajmitch> I haven't seen any response on-list about meeting today
<coolbhavi> yes so
<coolbhavi> I had only one update
<coolbhavi> lintian with arb profile is in place now
<ajmitch> yep, I saw that
<coolbhavi> and i have updated the spec on the same
<ajmitch> I'll try & use that to do a pass over everything in the queue & put the results up
<coolbhavi> sure :) feedback is welcome :-)
<ajmitch> I just haven't spent much time working on the queue or tools to manage it like I promised
<coolbhavi> no issues ajmitch
<ajmitch> since my plan was something to track votes a bit better, and run lintian, licensecheck & build binary packages to test
<coolbhavi> hmm same here so I reported a bug too on the voting system
<coolbhavi> in myapps
<ajmitch> yeah I saw that
<coolbhavi> reg the call for arb members
<ajmitch> you can set up a poll & get ~ubuntu-dev to vote on it?
<ajmitch> what we did last time was list the names, and include 'none of the above' as an option
<coolbhavi> good thing is highvoltage is willing to step in again and forwarded the application
<coolbhavi> reg ben I dint hear from him though
<coolbhavi> so that makes it only one person
<coolbhavi> and yes I'll get in touch with techboard
<ajmitch> I was hoping ben would be willing, since he nominated himself
<ajmitch> he has a lot of experience
<coolbhavi> yes I know but I reached out to him a couple of times with the process and received no response
<ajmitch> hm
<coolbhavi> So as said earlier I was thinking of another call in april and try to reach to him and get wendar in
<coolbhavi> hopefully
<coolbhavi> so that arb would be in near full strength again
<ajmitch> sounds good, and those that arent in the arb can still do everything but vote
<coolbhavi> yes I was thinking to send a mail to app-review-contributors for something like app review week this cycle
<ajmitch> sounds like a good idea
<coolbhavi> and help on reviewing the apps
<coolbhavi> sure then I'll do it soon
<coolbhavi> the last update I had is wendar has expressed interest to write a mail to app developers that the review process takes bit of time
<coolbhavi> she said she is willing to come up with a draft soon
<ajmitch> 'a bit of time' is an understatement, sadly :)
<ajmitch> I hope that developers are willing to be patient, and I hope that the sandboxing doesn't take too long to implement
<coolbhavi> yes hope so :-)
<coolbhavi> thats it from my side
 * ajmitch doesn't really have anything to add
<coolbhavi> no issues ajmitch thanks a lot for the quick chat :-) I'm sure when you return you will rock!
<ajmitch> we'll just let highvoltage sort out the rest of the queue :)
<coolbhavi> haha seems a great idea :) I'll also devote some more time to the ARB :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: what does the queue look like these days, btw?
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, growth has subdued a bit
<coolbhavi> now
<cwayne> hiya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<coolbhavi> hey cielak :)
<cielak> hello coolbhavi! :)
<highvoltage> oh hello everyone. didn't expect there to be so much traffic here on a sunday morning :)
<coolbhavi> hey highvoltage :)
<coolbhavi> how is it going?
<highvoltage> I'm doing ok thanks and you?
<coolbhavi> doing fine done with lintian checks for arb
<coolbhavi> reading on apparmor
<coolbhavi> now
<wendar> coolbhavi,ajmitch: actually, what I was suggesting was a queue flush on everything before quantal
<coolbhavi> wendar, yes
<wendar> coolbhavi,ajmitch: we've done those before, with a polite message that we only review for the *current* release, and they're welcome to resumbit for quantal after they've tested on quantal
<wendar> basically, reject all the old submissions
<coolbhavi> wendar, seems good till atleast we have our tooling in place
<coolbhavi> I can do that but the only thing is I am thinking about the feelings of the developers
<coolbhavi> wendar, would it be ok if I bring up a small draft as a reply to your mail on the list?
<coolbhavi> as you gave the idea I'm asking you
<wendar> coolbhavi: don't mind at all :)
<coolbhavi> wendar, drafting a mail now then :-)
<coolbhavi> wendar, current release = stable release?
<wendar> yes, current stable release
<wendar> (instead of current development release)
<coolbhavi> ok thanks
<coolbhavi> sent mail wendar
<ajmitch> wendar: occasionally there are developers wanting to target the LTS, or are you just going by submission date?
<wendar> ajmitch: there are some developers targeting the LTS, one even specifically said they will only support the LTS
<wendar> ajmitch: but ARB policy isn't current release + current LTS
<wendar> ajmitch: it's only current release
<wendar> I'm kind of divided on that
<ajmitch> which should probably change, at least for the next LTS
<ajmitch> I still run precise on my laptop :)
<wendar> and it was my greatest hesitation is suggesting the queue sweep
<ajmitch> yes, I hate telling people that they need to resubmit because of something we didn't do
<wendar> and, if we had more resources to review packages, I'd go for changing the policy for the current LTS
<wendar> but, since we are so limited in resources
<wendar> and, there's really no way we'll get through all the old package
<wendar> s
<wendar> staying true to the actual policy is a good way to focus work efforts
<ajmitch> yeah
<wendar> we can't dig ourselves out
<wendar> but, maybe we can wipe the slate clean
<ajmitch> perhaps
<wendar> looking at what has been submitted since the quantal release, I think we could catch up on that
 * ajmitch has to head off to work now, mondays...
<wendar> yah
<wendar> it's for you all (ARB members) to decide
